# Kilt hire in Dubai



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Title says it all really... any idea where I can hire one from...?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm confused... don't all Scotsmen own kilts?! 

Might be worth giving the party place a ring?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

do Scotsmen share their kilts?? but... but... they don't wear anything underneath!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> do Scotsmen share their kilts?? but... but... they don't wear anything underneath!!


If it's a hire kilt, I've always got something on underneath. It's pays to lay them out flat and check them too when you first get them home from the shop.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> If it's a hire kilt, I've always got something on underneath. It's pays to lay them out flat and check them too when you first get them home from the shop.


ew uke:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> If it's a hire kilt, I've always got something on underneath. It's pays to lay them out flat and check them too when you first get them home from the shop.


ok seriously thats just disturbing... the images in my head are just... ugh!



so many questions... i thought you could only wear kilts of your colour (or design or whatever) or is it just the wearing of some kilt that is necessary? 

also then is wearing undies just optional and not mandatory?

and finally... please get it dry cleaned before wearing it bluesy... if nothing else then for this OCD-afflicted woman's sanity (meaning me)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ipshi said:


> so many questions... i thought you could only wear kilts of your colour (or design or whatever) or is it just the wearing of some kilt that is necessary?


You can wear any tartan, not all are attributed to a clan (family) and new tartans are being designed and registered all the time. It's expensive to buy one, full highland dress starts at around 4500 AED so people generally opt for the something with a family connection or bit of meaning.

For a wedding though the groom (or usually the bride!) will request that the groom, best man and ushers are all wearing the same kind for the photographs.

Going "commando" is the traditional method but given the reasons mentioned above and just the fact they are very itchy on your bum, many choose not too.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Going "commando" is the traditional method but given the reasons mentioned above and just the fact they are very itchy on your bum, many choose not too.


Thanks for all the answers but I hav got to say... the last line actually made me LOL!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I asked this question 2 years ago and was told there was only one place, it was in Satwa, they didn't have a huge selection, and the kilts they did have had seen better days and had "interesting" stains on them.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok i'm sensing a major business opportunity here...

who's going to Scotland next? PM me!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I asked this question 2 years ago and was told there was only one place, it was in Satwa, they didn't have a huge selection, and the kilts they did have had seen better days and had "interesting" stains on them.


That's the final straw! Thanks everone for turning my stomach :yield:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have to ask...can't a tailor just sew one for you? Obviously hiring one in Dubai is not the most hygienic option as per Rossi and Gavtek.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok bluey --- you will not believe this but i met a scottish guy IN A KILT when we stopped for post-clubbing munchies at a lebanese bakery at safa park. I got his card for u... PM me or send me a FBF request  if u wanna know more

And by the way... i thought i was imagining things for a while when he walked in, in front of me!!


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

I brought my Kilt over when I was back in Scotland last week.

Im wearing it to a function on Thursday night.

I took it to the dry cleaners over here and the assistant was insistant it was a skirt! After a long discusion I gave up trying to convince her otherwise!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Gers Fan said:


> I brought my Kilt over when I was back in Scotland last week.
> 
> Im wearing it to a function on Thursday night.
> 
> I took it to the dry cleaners over here and the assistant was insistant it was a skirt! After a long discusion I gave up trying to convince her otherwise!



Lol, if it looks like a skirt, then... 

I am still curious though as to whether there is anything worn under the kilt. I won't do it here but if I were to go to the UK, I can't promise that I wouldn't pull at a guy's kilt on purpose just to see if there was anything underneath it. 

My Scottish colleague would not answer my question when I asked him if he wore anything under it but he had that look on his face...Would not have been wise to answer in any case especially as all the warm blooded females in the department were looking at him eagerly, waiting for an answer.


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Lol, if it looks like a skirt, then...
> 
> I am still curious though as to whether there is anything worn under the kilt. I won't do it here but if I were to go to the UK, I can't promise that I wouldn't pull at a guy's kilt on purpose just to see if there was anything underneath it.
> 
> My Scottish colleague would not answer my question when I asked him if he wore anything under it but he had that look on his face...Would not have been wise to answer in any case especially as all the warm blooded females in the department were looking at him eagerly, waiting for an answer.


A true Scotsman wears nothing under the kilt.

I am a true Scotsman.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Nothing is worn underneath my kilt.

It's all in perfect working order:wink:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is nothing to beat watching a man in a kilt walking in front of you, that swing of the hips to make the kilt swing is delightful to watch.

A kilt with a denim shirt, Cat boots and wool socks pushed down.... now I'm dreaming


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> A kilt with a denim shirt, Cat boots and wool socks pushed down.... now I'm dreaming


Now THAT's when you'll feel like you're home eh Maiden?! 

I think I've just found my next vacation destination, I've always wanted to visit Scotland  Is there a Kilt wearing Season that I should be aware of?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pamela if you get BBC tv try watching Monarch of the Glen to see the swirl of the pleats lol


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Pamela if you get BBC tv try watching Monarch of the Glen to see the swirl of the pleats lol


swirl of the pleats?? O I LOVEEEEEEEE that!! i wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Nightshadow with his hand moisturising, then kilt talk... what next?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is soooooo going into the lounge!!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> This is soooooo going into the lounge!!


I think it should be merged with the Thanksgiving thread... to become the Turkeys in Kilts thread...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Now THAT's when you'll feel like you're home eh Maiden?!
> 
> I think I've just found my next vacation destination, I've always wanted to visit Scotland  Is there a Kilt wearing Season that I should be aware of?


I'm coming with you on the 'kilt exploration trip'. 

Ok, we've all had our fun but now :focus:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Nightshadow with his hand moisturising, then kilt talk... what next?


i totally misread that at first, the misread version was funnier.. these kinds of unique questions should be asked more often  sorry sorry :focus:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i dont think bluesy had any idea the kilt of worms he would open up here... LOL!


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bluester, I will check with my colleague tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Apparently this place does kilt hire:

Murad Boutique on Al Dhiyafah Street , Satwa, Dubai. Tel 04 3458979

Apologies for bumping an old thread but may be helpful for anyone searching the archives later!


----------

